# Spray for tri-tip



## jrs77 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going to smoke my first tri tip tomorrow.  What is a good spray to use during cooking? I've been using an apple juice & rum mixture for pork and turkey. Can I use the same for tri-tips and brisket, or is there something better to use?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think you want sweet on beef....I think something beef broth based. look up brisket mop sauces or the like. maybe put a little JD in it.... good luck.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 5, 2013)

What smoker type are you using...vertical or horizontal with side fire box? If vertical, sprays won't really be needed at all if using some water in your pan. For horizontals, the spray will help with smoke reaction until the meat is about half way through cooking...then you should back off with added moisture to avoid keeping the meat's surface fibers too porous and causing drier meats due to evaporation of interior moisture..especially if finished at high internal temps such as brisket, or pork for pulling.

Agreed that sweet & beef don't mix very well...I prefer a simple SPOG rub on beef, but if a sweeter profile is your personal preference, do what YOU like for YOUR own taste.

Tri-Tips are actually very easy to smoke and they don't need much prep or mid-smoke fuss...just did my 1st a week or so ago, with a reverse sear method...excellent eating piece of beef and very good method for finishing it up:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149661/tri-tips-at-last-q-view-finished

Eric


----------



## freakynorm (Oct 8, 2013)

For me, tri tips cook so quickly, I don't think spritzing with anything would really add to the flavor. Mine are usually done in 1.5 to 2 hours at most. I pull at 130deg and let rest for a while.

So far my favorite rub is the java rub. It's got such a great flavor profile that goes perfectly with the tri tip. When I told people at work that I was smoking some tri tips with the java rub, and told them what ingredients were in it, they all looked very apprehensive. Then when they tasted it, they were demanding more. If you use the search function here you will find it.

Tri tips are fairly cheap out here so I usually try different rubs on each one when I make multiples but I haven't found any rubs I like more than the java rub. Or just do a salt and pepper one and it will be like roast beef if you slice it up thin enough.


----------

